

Leopard's default system icon for a "Generic PC" - Sam_Odio
http://media.arstechnica.com/reviews/os/mac-os-x-10-5.media/public.generic-pc.png

======
pg
I love a company that size that can still do such things. Even Google couldn't
do this now.

------
drm237
Really? This is funny? How funny is it that some people are getting kernel
panics when upgrading to leopard? (kernel panic == bsod)

------
asdflkj
My first thought was, "that's cheap". But then, it certainly does the job. You
aren't likely to confuse it with any other icon.

------
jsnx
This is cute, but it would be even cuter if the JDK worked on Leopard. Little
snipes at Windows -- which has gotten more stable with time -- only draw
attention to the fact that Apple's house is not in order.

------
MuddyMo
ROFL! Can't wait to see the one for an "iPod brick"

------
herdrick
The monitor! The monitor!

